# technika eco 1stba08 IR Codes, Please.



## Neptuneshaun (Apr 17, 2009)

I have searched and haven't came across any codes to try, iv even tryed google, you guys r my last hope. i have the technika eco 1stba08 but broke the remote, im trying a universal remote but cant find the codes anywhere. iv looked for the TiVo 88881 and couldn't find them codes either.

can someone help me out please. incase you need it my universal remote is a UET609, it only supports 3 digits aswell.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Neptuneshaun said:


> I have searched and haven't came across any codes to try, iv even tryed google, you guys r my last hope. i have the technika eco 1stba08 but broke the remote, im trying a universal remote but cant find the codes anywhere. iv looked for the TiVo 88881 and couldn't find them codes either.
> 
> can someone help me out please. incase you need it my universal remote is a UET609, it only supports 3 digits aswell.


TiVo 88881 code will be on TiVo. But reading your post you don't appear to have a TiVo.

Try reading these two posts they may help but if you don't have a TiVo! However there is a clue in one.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=423785#

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=423854


----------



## Neptuneshaun (Apr 17, 2009)

Fred Smith said:


> TiVo 88881 code will be on TiVo. But reading your post you don't appear to have a TiVo.
> 
> Try reading these two posts they may help but if you don't have a TiVo! However there is a clue in one.


Thankyou  i just rememberd reading to look for the tivo 88881 IR codes as they should work. I will look at them posts now  thankyou very much

NVM thanks im just going to buy a new freeview box as this seems like to much messing around.


----------

